# prevent ipod from automatically playing



## bryanc (Jul 7, 2009)

I have an MKV Jetta with the low-end factory radio (no SAT), and installed the Dice Electronics i-VW-R/5V iPod adapter. Using it with an iPhone 3G, OS 3.0.1.
The device will automatically starting playing the iPod whenever the input on my car stereo is switched to the iPod input (which is CD EXT). I'm sure some people like that feature. I don't.
Does anyone here know of a way to prevent it?
I suspect this may be an issue with my iPod/phone rather than the Dice unit -- but among 3 other external dock-type connectors, none of them exhibit this behavior (including the one I used on my former car), and I haven't had any luck finding an answer from Apple or other iPhone users, so I'm hoping someone here might be familiar with the issue.


----------

